

1988 TV News Report on the Morris Worm - quilby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2i_6j55bS0

======
Hexstream
I don't understand the point of the ET footage in there.

~~~
dc2k08
for future laughs.

------
petergroverman
HOW DID YOU FIND THIS?

